# Happy Birthday Debbie5



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you have a Happy B-Day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too Debbie...hope it is awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Ms "I'm 38 for the second time" Deb!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay....what do you want for your B-DAY?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dang Roxy! That's a lot of candles!

Happy birthday D5!
Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Debbie


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a great big happy birthday ...d5


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Debbie!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Debbie


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-day Debbie


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jeez..I didn't even know such a thread existed til today! Thank you ALL! I had a great birthday!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...hope it was great!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Debbie! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry it's late Debbie...
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to the always entertaining dear Debbie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy BELATED Birthday Debbie!


----------

